# What light will fit my 29 gallon tank?



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

The lights you are looking at are best used with a glass canopy and set right on that. You would be best off with a 30" fixture because it will rest on the frame of the tank.

You should also check out www.ahsupply.com The 55 watt kit should fit in your existing hood/strip and will IMHO result in more usable light.


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

I put the AH 55w kit in the existing strip for my 30 g.
At the time I was convinved it was by far the most economical way to up the lighting.
And installation was an easy 1-2 hr Sat a.m. job - even for a mechanical klutz like me.


----------



## soh15 (May 5, 2005)

I have the same tank and have a 30in Coralife, 65w 6700k set up, and also run the 20w NO strip that came with my tank. All over a glass hood. The glass hood I got at Fosters& Smith and the Coralife I got a Hellolights. Link below. You would need the 30in light . 



http://hellolights.com/301xcofraqcf.html


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

I have the exact same tank and had the exact same hood. I originally put in the AH Supply 1x55w kit and then built a new hood and added another 55w kit. It was easy to retrofit that hood with the first kit and it worked well until I wanted higher light plants. It was a quick, easy upgrade that anyone with a screwdriver and a drill could do.

Brian


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

Coralife 30 inches. Got it for my burfday from my brother. (Well, I bought it with money he gave me) 

Runs 2x65 watts. On is 50/50 actinic, the other is a normal 6700. I didn't like the way the 6700 looked, so I added the 50/50 to bring out more blue. Plus, I only run the 6700 light about half the time as the 50/50... I think about 4.5 hours. My plants grow crazy mad, and I've got some amazing purples and reds.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

I have the 65w coralife over my 29. So far so good everything is growing well


----------

